# Sheepshead hooks



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

What type of hooks do you guys use for sheepshead? I went this weekend and had a lot of hook spits which was frustrating. I was using J hooks and fiddler crabs and i think the problem was the hook was hitting the bony part of their mouths. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Reel Wins said:


> What type of hooks do you guys use for sheepshead? I went this weekend and had a lot of hook spits which was frustrating. I was using J hooks and fiddler crabs and i think the problem was the hook was hitting the bony part of their mouths.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I had ZERO luck with owner mutu light #1 and 1/O..... Fed them convicts lots of live shrimp lol only 1 solid hookup and then spit hook at surface.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Try a #4.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> Try a #4.


I bought #2, #4, #6, and #8 for revenge. Hopefully one of those will work out. Live shrimp wasn't a cheap snack for those bait thieves.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> Try a #4.


+1

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

currently using #4 J's....does anyone have a good circle hook that they use? i feel like there would be less hook spits if the fish were hooked in the side of the mouth


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I use successfully use a variety of #1 and 1/0 circle hooks.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I use #4 gamakatsu hooks but that only cause they have not failed me in other sizes but #4 will defiently work


----------



## Drakeshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

I use Owner circe hooks with fiddlers. There isnt much of a shank sticking out to be detected. In fact the sheepshead just smash the hook if you dont set the hook right away. I was on my cell and missed 2 light strikes last week. This is what i saw when i reeled up. I kept the hooks cause I didnt think my midwestern buddies would believe me.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

IrishBlessing said:


> Try a #4.


I use a #4 long shank j hook. I do bend a bunch pulling them out, very seldom miss.


----------

